# employment help



## Dave20VT (Sep 20, 2007)

hi there need a bit of advice.

this is my situation.

i was employed in a sales role within my company, i earnt xxx commision for the konth of october it gets paid a month after.


from november the 1st im now in a salary based role where i dont earn any commision, ive sppoken to my boss and he said my commision will be incoporated to make up my salary for this month.


my argument is this cant be right, i should be paid for what i earnt PLUS this months new wages.

as what i earnt in october shouldnt be counted to make up my new wage IT should be paid ontop?


im getting really fustrated with this,

can anyone help or offer any advice?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Did sales for 20 years mate and got shafted every month.

Perhaps they are just adding your commission to your November salary and pay in one lump sum. Thats how it reads to me.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Id first check my contract to see if there was any useful info in there. If not then giver CA a ring to see if they can help. It is a strange one as if you earnt a ridiculous amount of commission for oct and they say this is getting made up into novembers wage, then does this mean your wage will constantly be made up to the same high amount? If this makes sense lol Good luck!!


----------



## Dave20VT (Sep 20, 2007)

i just dont want to get shafted for the commision... as i feel i earnt that money for october and i should be paid whhat i earnt... and this shouldnt be consolidated to make up my november wage???


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you actually established exactly what you are getting paid for November - ie will it be your normal monthly amount or your normal month amount plus October's commission? If the former I doubt this is legal - do you have a document anywhere (eg your previous contract of employment) setting out how commission would be paid? Your new contract should set out what you will be paid and when and also your start date.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave20VT said:


> hi there need a bit of advice.
> 
> this is my situation.
> 
> ...


At first glance:

If you had stayed in the first role, you would have been paid your basic plus bonus for Oct in Nov...right?

So nothing should change this month because of the new role...

What it does mean, is that from Decembers pay onwards you will have no bonus pay, as your new role doesn't give you any....

So I hope that you got an increase in your basic to cover this......

:thumb:


----------

